# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Ik word niet ongesteld!

## It's me

Hallo.. WATS MET ME AAN DE HANDD...:| IK word al 3 maanden niet meer ongesteld en ik zou graag willen weten wat de oorzaak ervan zou kunnen zijn.. ik ben nog maagd en eet goed!

----------


## pilvraagjes

Stress gehad?? Drukte, of zoiets, dat kan er snel op doorwerken. Was je wel altijd regelmatig? Of sloeg je al wel is een keertje over, dan kan het zijn dat dat nu gewoon 2x achter elkaar gebeurd is...

----------


## noompie

ben je al naar de dokter geweest?

----------


## Justify

Als je jong bent, kan dat vaker gebeuren. Als je wat ouder bent, kan het komen door stress of een slechte voeding. Eventueel kunnen er ook andere medische klachten zijn waardoor je niet meer ongesteld wordt. Als je wat ouder bent en je had al 2 jr regelmatige menstruatie dan zou ik inderdaad even langs de dokter gaan.

----------


## MEISJE86

hey 

ik was 8 januari pas voor het laatst ongesteld ik ben het altijd om de 4 weken precies ben nu 5 dagen over tijd

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Meisje86,

Zijn er stress-factoren in het spel? Hoelang wordt je al ongesteld? Het kan in de eerste jaren nml nog voorkomen dat je maandstonden onregelmatig zijn ookal is het over het algemeen regelmatig. Er zijn vele redenen waardoor je ongesteldheid op zich laat wachten. Ik zal je nog niet te druk maken met je 5 dagen. Mocht je echt zekerheid willen, ga dan even langs de huisarts. 

groetjes, petra

----------

